#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Αναλογία και τύπος σκυροδέματος

## skaraz

Γεια σας θα ήθελα να σας περιγράψω μια μικρή κατασκευή και θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου επισημάνεται  τυχών λάθη ως προς τον τύπο και της αναλογίες του σκυροδέματος .
κολώνα διαστάσεων  35χ35χ600
τύπος σκυροδέματος C30
Χωρητικότητα  λίτρα  750
Τσιμέντο 350 κιλά
Άμμος  450 κιλά
Χαλίκι 900 κιλά
Νερό 180 κιλά
Ίνες 1 κιλό
Ρευστοποιητης 5 κιλά  (πυκνός οπλισμός και κάποιες δυσκολίες ρευστότητα απαραίτητη)
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσω γύρω στα 40 MPa. NM με αυτόν τον τύπο σκυροδέματος ? πόσα MPa θα θέλαμε να έχουμε σε κολόνες γενικά?
Τον ρευστοποιητη τον υπολογίζω βάση του τσιμέντου?(350 κιλα)
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Η ελάχιστη ποσότητα τσιμέντου στο κ.μ. σκυροδέματος εξαρτάται από την κατηγορία έκθεσης (βλ. ΚΤΣ-2016).

----------

